# Kudos to the Bike New York folks...



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

for putting on a fantastic ride this past weekend starting in Millerton. Great routes, well marked and manned, fantatic rest area food and cooperative weather! I could't ask for more! Great job guys and girls!


----------

